# Eclipse --> Code Vervollständigung wird doppelt angezeigt



## Chimaira (20. Februar 2008)

Hoi Leute,

bei mir auf Arbeit sind die rechner nicht wirklich gut ausgestattet. Wenig Arbeitsspeicher und und und. Und jetzt wird bei mir auch noch die Code vervollständigung doppelt angezeigt. Ich denke das dadurch auch ne Menge an Ressource verschütt gehen.

Deswegen hoffe ich das mir jemand sagen kann, wie ich das wieder abstellen kann.

Greeze Chimaira


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

kann es sein, dass du die Mylyn Code Completion zusätzlich zur normalen Eclipse Code Completion hast?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Chimaira (20. Februar 2008)

ich sehe dieses Mylyn in meinen Preference! Aber wie kann ich es deaktivieren bzw deinstallieren. Das nervt tierig.

Greeze Chimaira


----------



## ishino (24. Februar 2008)

Preferences->Java->Editor->Content Assist->Advanced

Dort sind wahrscheinlich mehrere identische "Proposal Kinds", unter anderem wohl die von Mylyn, aktiviert.


----------



## Stigma (24. Februar 2008)

Welcher soll bleiben? Wie Ihr seht sind auf dem Bild drei "Proposal Kinds" aktiviert. Ist es irrelevant welchen man ausschaltet oder haben alle unterschiedliche Einsatzzwecke sowie stärken?

Frage: Wie konnte dies passieren?


----------

